# Thuốc trừ sâu Biob trị sùng đất hiệu quả như thế nào ?



## ateso (14/10/21)

Biob là chế phẩm sinh học được sử dụng rất nhiều trong chăm sóc cây trồng. Sản phẩm này trừ sâu đất, sùng đất cho cây trồng rất hiệu quả. Chính vì thế mà hiện nay có rất nhiều đơn vị phân phối sản phẩm này. Nhưng làm thế nào để sử dụng sản phẩm đạt hiệu quả nhất thì không phải ai cũng biết . Bài viết sau đây Ateso sẽ chia sẻ đến khách hàng cách phòng trừ sùng đất hiệu quả bằng thuốc trừ sâu Biob. Cùng theo dõi bài viết dưới đây để hiểu rõ hơn nhé.
Biểu hiện khi cây bị sùng đất gây hại là gì ?
Sùng trắng là ấu trùng của bọ hung, có 3 loại bọ hung gây hại bao gồm: Bọ hung đen – Allissonotum impressicolle, bọ hung nâu – Holotrichia sinensis; Bọ hung xanh – Anomata sp.
Khi còn là sâu non những ấu trùng bọ hung sống dưới đất sẽ phá rễ cây. Khiến cho rễ kém phát triển dẫn tới cây bị vàng lá, phát triển chậm. Nếu bị nặng thì cây sẽ bị chết. Do ấu trùng cắn hết rễ. Giai đoạn đầu bà con thường khó phát hiện được sùng gây hại. Chỉ khi cây đã biến màu hay chết thì lúc đó mới phát hiện được.
Không chỉ gây hại trực tiếp cho cây mà loại sùng trắng này còn là tác nhân truyền virus có hại cho cây trồng. Thường những khu vườn nào ít được xới đất hay thu dọn lá cây sẽ xuất hiện nhiều loại sùng này.
Vào khoảng tháng 4 đến tháng 11 của năm tiếp theo là thời điểm sùng trắng thường gây hại cho cây. Nhưng tháng 6 đến tháng 8 hàng năm mới là thời điểm mà bọ hung sinh sôi nảy nở nhiều nhất. Và chúng thường sinh sôi ở đất cát hay những vùng đất khô, thiếu nước.





Thuốc trừ sâu Biob trị sùng đất
Cách phòng trừ sùng đất gây hại cho cây
Biện pháp sinh học

Trong quá trình làm cỏ hay xới đất vườn bà con nên bắt hết sùng trắng gây hại
Dùng đèn để bẫy sùng trắng lớn
Cách sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu Biob trị sùng đất hiệu quả
Trong gói BIO-B có 2 gói nhỏ. Trộn 2 gói nhỏ với 100lit nước + 100ml Dầu ăn + 50ml nước rửa chén thông thường. Phun đều như các loại khác

Đối với phun phòng 1 gói 30gr + 150 lít nước + 100ml dâù ăn + 50 ml nước rửa chén
15 ngày phun 1 lần





Thuốc trừ sâu Biob
Một số lưu ý khi sử dụng thuốc trừ sâu Biob khi cây bị sùng đất gây hại

Thường gặp trên cây : cây tiêu, hoa hồng, cây khoai lang, khoai tây
Nên sử dụng thuốc khi sùng đất đang còn nhỏ (tuổi 1-2 tuổi ) để đạt hiệu quả cao nhất
Trên đây là những chia sẻ của Ateso về cách trị sùng đất hiệu quả . Hi vọng với những thông tin hữu ích mà chúng tôi cung cấp . Bà con sẽ có một vườn cây khỏe mạnh và cho năng suất cao nhất.
Bên cạnh thuốc trừ sâu Biob thì Ateso còn phân phối một số chế phẩm sinh học khác . Như dịch sachi, bột diệt khuẩn trừ nấm Aqua Pro, Viên sủi Nano tricho, Nano S.em hay trùn quế duy hải. Đây đều là những sản phẩm sinh học hữu cơ an toàn cho người sử dụng và môi trường. Chính vì vậy mà bà con hoàn toàn yên tâm khi sử dụng sản phẩm.

CÔNG TY CỔ PHẦN GIẢI PHÁP NÔNG NGHIỆP ATESO
Địa chỉ : Số 154 Nguyễn Trãi - Hà Huy Tập - Vinh - Nghệ An
Tel: 02386 555 222 - 0855 111011
Email: atesovn@gmail.com


----------



## Robinboork (30/6/22)

штабелер самоходный 
Штабелеры электрические самоходные купить в Челябинске - цена от производителя


----------

